# New app - VM Shorts



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Just noticed there is a new app today called VM Shorts. Seems to be short films by independant makers.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's exactly what it is. It's a competition they run every year.

http://www.virginmediashorts.co.uk/


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks Carl. I'd not heard of it before.

If anyone's interested, there is a competition on the site Carl has linked to.

Free Tivo for a year and a 40" TV.

http://www.virginmediashorts.co.uk/competition/win-a-40-samsung-tv-with-free-tivo-for-a-year


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh - I thought you meant these:


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought it would be rubbish but I really enjoyed the first few shorts. Picture quality leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Just reading about them on this page - methinks the last line from the draft has made it into print...

https://my.virginmedia.com/customer-news/articles/VirginMediaShortsnewtoTiVo.html (May require logon)

"I am not sure if you've already checked "VM Shorts" out with the brand team? Unless they've said it's ok, we should probably stick to the full name."


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

smokie said:


> Just reading about them on this page - methinks the last line from the draft has made it into print...
> 
> https://my.virginmedia.com/customer-news/articles/VirginMediaShortsnewtoTiVo.html (May require logon)
> 
> "I am not sure if youve already checked VM Shorts out with the brand team? Unless theyve said its ok, we should probably stick to the full name."


lol... looks like someone was a little tired when they proofread that


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Watched a few of these shorts now

"0507" sems the best so far.


----------

